# P. RUBBING AGAINST THINGS



## deca (Aug 1, 2003)

Can anyone help my rbp seems to be rubbing on objects in the tank, he has no visible signs of disease. Has anybody else encountered this or know of a cure.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

One of my P's does that too. But he also has no visible signs of disease. I wonder if it should be something I should worry about.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nothing to worry about, its normal behavior.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

yeah, my rhom does that too...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Great thanks guys, this forum ROCKS!! the best for newbies, like myself, who need fast answers and get paranoid very easy


----------



## 10RedBellyPiranhas (Aug 24, 2003)

Yah my piranhas do it all the time.:nod:

-Steve

150gallon/10 RBP about 5" and a ploces 1-7" and 1-4"








and to many other tanks to add.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

some people say its a P's relievin themselves of an ITCH, so the scratch against things


----------

